# Raspberry PI4 video and audio problems



## Alain De Vos (Dec 25, 2021)

Raspberry PI4 has an internal audio card & is connected to a monitor with HDMI-audio, but gtk-mixer shows no audio device.
The monitor is badly detected but i could increase the resolution with the following in the boot config text file.

```
hdmi_safe=1
framebuffer_width=1280
framebuffer_height=1024
hdmi_force_hotplug=1
```
Still video output is "too heigh on the screen". There is room left over. It makes font rendering also ugly.
[ PS: Cfr. Using Raspberry O.S. video and audio show no problems ]
Any ideas for better video & audio are welcome.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 26, 2021)

I have much better hdmi video using config.txt below

```
[all]
device_tree_address=0x4000
kernel=u-boot.bin
arm_64bit=1
dtparam=audio=on,i2c_arm=on,spi=on
dtoverlay=mmc
dtoverlay=disable-bt
dtoverlay=vc4-kms-v3d
display_auto_detect=0
disable_overscan=1
max_framebuffers=2
framebuffer_width=1280
framebuffer_height=1024
camera_auto_detect=0
[cm4]
otg_mode=1
[pi4]
#hdmi_safe=1
armstub=armstub8-gic.bin
arm_boost=1
```

Audio remains a bummer. 
[PS: Recent versions of netbsd should have audio non 64bit in the lower 1G. ]


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 26, 2021)

Audio only works on RPI 1 and RPI 2 at the moment.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 26, 2021)

An USB audio dongle could be a workaround.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes. (If you can spare a USB port)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 26, 2021)

Using a 3 port USB hub. The Raspberry PI will start to look like LEGO. [Or Mac]


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 28, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> HDMI-audio



Alain's aware of this already, for the benefit of other readers:

FreeBSD Foundation-supported projects: call for ideas, November 2021 



> Raspberry Pi 400 sound over HDMI



Is the 4 akin to the 400?


----------



## covacat (Dec 28, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Is the 4 akin to the 400?


4 and 400 is the same hardware


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 28, 2021)

covacat said:


> 4 and 400 is the same hardware


There are some subtle differences.
See https://all3dp.com/2/raspberry-pi-400-vs-raspberry-pi-4-differences/


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Alain's aware of this already, for the benefit of other readers:
> 
> FreeBSD Foundation-supported projects: call for ideas, November 2021
> 
> ...


The cpu is fine. But i wonder the other choices they made.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2021)

As workaround i use currently a very cheap usb-audio dongle which works fine.


----------



## timmawhinney (Jun 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have much better hdmi video using config.txt below
> 
> ```
> [all]
> ...




I am trying this config.txt

[all]
arm_64bit=1
dtparam=audio=on,i2c_arm=on,spi=on
dtoverlay=mmc
dtoverlay=disable-bt

dtoverlay=vc4-kms-v3d
max_framebuffers=2


device_tree_address=0x4000
kernel=u-boot.bin
camera_auto_detect=0

[pi4]
hdmi_safe=0
armstub=armstub8-gic.bin

over_voltage=15
force_turbo=1
arm_freq=2230
core_freq=990
gpu_freq=990
sdram_freq=2100


Using GLXINFO the rendering appears to still be done with MESA LLVMpipe and not with hardware acceleration.

Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------

